# Northern New Jersey Cigar Meet Up



## SMDAD (Feb 2, 2007)

FEB. 13th, 2008 7:00PM. 
The Northern NJ. Cigar Meet Up Group welcomes All Smokers to their Monthly Gathering. We will Meet at 7:30PM. at the Montecristo Cigar Lounge @ J&R Cigar 301 Route 10 East Whippany NJ. The Shopping is Fantastic. Food & Dining is casual. If your Shopping for that special Lady their Parfume counter is Open till 6PM.
Ladies Shopping for that Special Man J&R is the Place.
Then join us relax, socialize & Yes Smoke. Join us & spoil yourself for Valentines day.
For information about our group visit us at http://cigar.meetup.com/56/
For More information about J&R Whippany & directions http://www.jrWhippany.com 
Have a Great Day & Keep on Smoking,
Your Cigar Buddy,
Lenny Waller[/b]


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome, Lenny! Good luck with your event. Come on in and introduce yourself!
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... &start=855


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

You are on the Events Calendar for Feb 13
http://www.cigar-review.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=45


----------

